# Issue with E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.3



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I just updated from E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.2.2 to 2.3.0 and the mapping in the FA Editor does not seem to be working correctly (see screenshot: E-Sys 3.24.3 with PSdZData 54.2 in the background and E-Sys 3.26.1 with E-Sys Launcher PRO and PSdZData 56.3 in the foreground). Everything is fine in the FDL Editor. 

Does anybody have the same issue or is there something wrong with my setup?


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

I have tested it too,
pro 2.3.0, Esys 3.26.1,Psdzdata 56.4

And it shows the same trimmed FP as your screenshot


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

hanselino said:


> I have tested it too,
> pro 2.3.0, Esys 3.26.1,Psdzdata 56.4
> 
> And it shows the same trimmed FP as your screenshot


Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

In Coding Main screen after activation FA ,FP is trimmed too


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

hanselino said:


> In Coding Main screen after activation FA ,FP is trimmed too


I can confirm that too.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Checked with 2.2.2 build81, same problem


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

hanselino said:


> Checked with 2.2.2 build81, same problem


I believe I did not have this issue with 2.2.2, but I have removed it and do not remember what build it was.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like I have something to fix. V2.3 uses a different XML library so it's likely I messed up. Will be fixed soon.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TokenMaster said:


> Looks like I have something to fix. V2.3 uses a different XML library so it's likely I messed up. Will be fixed soon.


Thank you for the reply, TM: I just wanted to make sure it wasn't my setup.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Issue solved with PRO 2.4!


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

New pro version is up here is changelog
2.4.0 Build 90
- Removed CAFD Remapping Option on the UI. As before, untrimmed CAFD will not undergo further processing.
- Added High Resolution fix for displays with width greater than 1600 pixels.
- Added "Storage Info" filter to CAF Viewer and FDL Editor (removed by ESG since E-Sys 3.26.x)
- Added Integrated Cheat Codes. Selectable, ready-to-use, cheat codes

Thanks a lot to TM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanselino said:


> New pro version is up here is changelog
> 2.4.0 Build 90
> ...
> - Added "Storage Info" filter to CAF Viewer and FDL Editor (removed by ESG since E-Sys ....


Oh hell yes!


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope for you its running,
can not get it run, win 10 64 bit, endless screen while starting .."opening module coding"
Started new but every time the same

My Esys log fault
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController.setBusDescriptionProvider(Lcom/bmw/esys/gui/svt/BusDescriptionProviderV [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController.<init>(SvtCompareController.java:130) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.coding.CodingModuleController.<init>(CodingModuleController.java:85) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.EsysModuleFactory.createModule(EsysModuleFactory.java:72) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.control.EsysController.a(Unknown Source) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.control.EsysController.openModule(Unknown Source) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.control.EsysController.startFrame(Unknown Source) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.control.Framework.<init>(Framework.java:72) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.bmw.esys.gui.control.Framework.main(Framework.java:169) [main]
15-10-06 01:23:55,856 [WARN] [] system.error: at com.tokenmaster.ESysLauncher.main(Unknown Source) [main]


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

hanselino said:


> Hope for you its running,
> can not get it run, win 10 64 bit, endless screen while starting .."opening module coding"
> Started new but every time the same
> 
> ...


This only seems to happen with E-Sys 3.26.1. You might want to try a different version until TM identifies the issue.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Confirm, with 3.24.3 new launcher works


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Unfortunately, when using Launcher 2.4 with E-Sys 3.24.3, an issue arises when reading the coding data from an ECU.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Fixed! Fixed! Fixed! 

Tested with 3.24, 3.26, 3.27.x on Win7/8/10

I deserved major spanking for being to complacent


----------



## M4HON (Oct 27, 2015)

I am having a problem installing E-Sys Launcher Premium. About half way through the install, I get the following error: Database: C\Windows\Installer\inprogressinstallinfo.ipi. Cannot open database file. System error - 2147286788

Could anyone please help by suggesting what I have done wrong? Thanks


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

can someone tell me where can i buy or download newest launcher pro?

Thanks


----------

